# Girls uses Gladius strike bezel to good advantage



## Lee1959 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just heard from a friend of mine about a nice story. He gave his daughter a Gladius for Christmas. She is half owner in a small cafe on a Greek Island and her girl partners Russian boyfriend wanted to be let into the partnership. Well I guess he bullied her a lot trying to get his way and when she did not give in, he actually pulled a knife and tried to "convince" her by brandishing it. 

After a half dozen strikes with the strike bezel to the face and head and then a bit of the boot while he was down cowering I guess her father (who happened to be visiting) ran in and saved the poor bugger. He was sent in a rather less than prinstine condition back to his parents in Russia on the first plane, lol. Good for her...


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, good story. What kind of man pulls a knife on a girl? Well glad she took care of herself with that SB, good call dad.

-Evan


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 11, 2008)

Guy with knife got beaten up by a girl with flashlight, sounds like there's really no need to pull out the flashlight to begin with. She can probably just slap him into submission.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 11, 2008)

Go strike bezels!

Crenshaw


----------



## Greenlead (Feb 11, 2008)

It's too bad she didn't have a handgun available; he wouldn't be victimizing anyone else in the future.


----------



## Kraid (Feb 11, 2008)

Badass story!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow. Good for her! :goodjob:


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I saw that girl in a two page spread in the 2008 surefire catalog.


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 11, 2008)

Something about bringing a flashlight to a knife fight comes to mind. :green: :thumbsup: to the lady!

Larry


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 11, 2008)

Booyah!
Nice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SafetyBob (Feb 11, 2008)

That's another reason my dad told me to be nice to girls.....


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2008)

So this moron actually pulls a knife to intimidate a girl?....that's amazing. He's lucky he is still alive after such behavior.


----------



## NA8 (Feb 11, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> So this moron actually pulls a knife to intimidate a girl?....that's amazing. He's lucky he is still alive after such behavior.



It was probably the fact that he flashed a knife but wasn't willing to use it that got his *** kicked into next week. 

He's lucky he didn't run into a mousy little girl I knew who carried a steak knife in a brown paper bag in her coat. A half dozen hits with that would have been ugly.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 11, 2008)

Greenlead said:


> It's too bad she didn't have a handgun available; he wouldn't be victimizing anyone else in the future.


She would probably be charged for manslaughter...

knife fight at night? one of the Maglite custom SS bezels come to mind, on a 6D

Crenshaw


----------



## DuckhunterInTN (Feb 11, 2008)

BassClefJeff84 said:


> I think I saw that girl in a two page spread in the 2008 surefire catalog.


 

Now that is funny.


----------



## sntangerbg (Feb 11, 2008)

cool story, find it hard to believe, but cool story never the less:twothumbs


----------



## Stingray (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't know the Gladius had a strike bezel option.


----------



## Lee1959 (Feb 11, 2008)

Stingray said:


> I didn't know the Gladius had a strike bezel option.


 
Have no idea really, no way I would pay that much for a flashlight, and would not really recognize one if I saw it. I will stick with my prefered Inovas, lol. 

From what I understand the light caused a bit of damage strike bezel or not however . 

Like others I imagine the punk figured he could intimidate and had no will to use it, so he paid for it. I guess she has had some training over the years in self defense.


----------



## PayBack (Feb 11, 2008)

I still hate Strike Bezels and this isn't really an example of their usefulness. If it's true the guy is so limp she could have been armed with a croissant and still injured him.


----------



## Lightraven (Feb 11, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> She would probably be charged for manslaughter...
> 
> knife fight at night? one of the Maglite custom SS bezels come to mind, on a 6D
> 
> Crenshaw



Not manslaughter to shoot a person threatening with a knife. Knife is a deadly weapon.


----------



## BassClefJeff84 (Feb 12, 2008)

PayBack said:


> I still hate Strike Bezels and this isn't really an example of their usefulness. If it's true the guy is so limp she could have been armed with a croissant and still injured him.


 
You must work out. :sigh:


----------



## Marlite (Feb 12, 2008)

PayBack said:


> I still hate Strike Bezels and this isn't really an example of their usefulness. If it's true the guy is so limp she could have been armed with a croissant and still injured him.



He was a creampuff, wasn't he? Her  Him.

marlite


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 12, 2008)

Shhhhhhhh.
ABBA might hear this and write it into their new movie Mamma Mia.
Can't have Meryl Streep mangle Pierce Brosman's face.

Synopsis:
Meryl Streep is owner in a small cafe on a Greek Island. 3 former boyfriends showed up for her daughter's wedding.


----------



## Mark620 (Feb 12, 2008)

Good for her...
About self defense training...
My brothers wife took a self defense class...the course was a work related requirement...the instructors complained that they thought she was holding back...so...during a flip training - she dislocated one of the instructors shoulders and during a foot stomp instruction she broke the instructors foot through the foot stomp protector/pad...this was after she quit holding back...

She is the only girl in her family and she has 4 older brothers...something tells me she had already been trained in self defense...


----------



## meuge (Feb 12, 2008)

Lightraven said:


> Not manslaughter to shoot a person threatening with a knife. Knife is a deadly weapon.


In New York City it's not manslaughter... it's murder. We have our wonderful "conflict escalation" laws that were written by people who were either painfully stupid, or openly malicious.


----------



## kelmo (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't believe the knife brandishing and getting beat up incident are one in the same. As for the guy being a wimp who knows. It sounds like she took the initiative and pressed her advantage. The first strike put him on the defensive and she didn't allow him to recover by pressing the attack.

Good for her!


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 12, 2008)

Lightraven said:


> Not manslaughter to shoot a person threatening with a knife. Knife is a deadly weapon.


 
I thought it would fall under self-defense?? But only if he steps forward with a knife.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Feb 12, 2008)

I would not hesistate to shoot someone threatening me with a knife or any other deadly weapon. Like the saying goes, I rather get judged by 12 than carried by six.

If someone had a knife and I had a flashlight..unless I had no choice I would get the heck out of there.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 13, 2008)

Right..

A knife is a deadly weapon pure and simple. If someone is foolish enough to brandish one in a threatening nature and happens to get killed because of their foolish actions, responsibility is theirs as they made their own bed. Fortunately for this looser, he only got the snot beat out of him.


----------



## NA8 (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know about New York, but here in San Francisco, if you lunge at a policeman with a knife you get shot. Homeless guy got snuffed just last month. I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for murder charges. 

Of course SF is a strange place, this past Christmas a tiger took serious offense to three guys at the zoo. Jumped the fence and killed one, then mauled the other two after tracking them down. 

Yeah, cops snuffed her too.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2008)

Gladius doesn't come with a strike-bezel. Perhaps it was a different light. Or an aftermarket strike-bezel was attached before she got the light as a gift.


----------



## cat (Feb 13, 2008)

meuge said:


> In New York City it's not manslaughter... it's murder. We have our wonderful "conflict escalation" laws that were written by people who were either painfully stupid, or openly malicious.



Same here. Just imagine. 



> I would not hesistate to shoot someone threatening me with a knife or any other deadly weapon. Like the saying goes, I rather get judged by 12 than carried by six.



Yes, as long as you have a legal firearm and you don't have laws like that.


----------



## Lightraven (Feb 13, 2008)

From Wikipedia, Bernard Goetz:

The New York State legal standard for the self defense justification use of deadly force shifted after rulings in the [Goetz] case. New York jurors are now told to consider a defendant's background and to consider whether a reasonable person would feel imperiled if that reasonable person was the defendant.

=========

This is standard language in all use of force law that I know of. There are many misconceptions about use of force law. A person with a knife doesn't need to approach or lunge, but they must be in, or moving to, a position that gives them the ability to attack somebody.

In my near shooting of a knife wielder, my decision to shoot would have been based on a failure to follow my command--to drop the knife. The knife wielder was already in position to attack or take hostage numerous young children.


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 13, 2008)

The problem with your average juror?.... Many of them are folks who weren't smart enough to get out of Jury Duty. Even worse, they lack training in Knife Combatives. They have no clue how dangerous a Knifer can be, even from 21 feet away. 

Shortly after O.J. was set free, a woman asked a reporter; "How could one person possibly stab two people almost at the same time?" 

She had no clue.... How? Ans: Real freaking easily! That's how!


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 13, 2008)

If someone pulled a knife on me and I felt that my life was in danger, I would do my best to make sure that they would'nt be able to hurt me anymore, and if they have to die for that to happen, then so be it.

-Evan


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 13, 2008)

The laws some southern states have are a bit scary in the other direction. 
You can be shot just because someone "feels threatened" by you and it's perfectly legal!


----------



## Lightraven (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey! I was on jury duty!

Heh-heh, actually, it was a surprisingly sharp group. 9 of us had no sympathy for the defendant, but three were too analytical to see the forest for the trees, in my opinion. These laws are meant to convey not the Word Of God, but community values. As a jury, we are the community representatives, so we interpret the laws (such as animal cruelty, in my case) as we like. This doesn't always work well, though, like the O.J. Simpson case. 

What I can offer, though, is that prosecutors are usually fairly intelligent and understand the dynamics of a fight--since they deal with them all the time. Most prosecutors have almost as much desire to do the right thing as law enforcement officers, especially when they could be making way more money for much less work. 

Sometimes, a messy self defense scenario will be prosecuted and that is when expert witnesses are brought in to educate the jurors. Get the right experts and the jurors will understand the dynamics of violence. For example, an expert witness I train with has a 21 foot knife attack simulator. He brought a jury out to the range to witness how it looks to try to draw and shoot this thing while it comes racing at you. Because of my Level II/III holster, I usually cannot even fire a shot before it is on top of me.


----------



## Lightguy27 (Feb 13, 2008)

AndyTiedye said:


> The laws some southern states have are a bit scary in the other direction.
> You can be shot just because someone "feels threatened" by you and it's perfectly legal!


 
Well in Florida this is not the case, not by a long shot.The closest thing we have to that is Castle law which states that if someone enters your home without your consent and does not heed your command for them to leave, you are legally allowed to shoot them on the spot.

-Evan


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 13, 2008)

A "knife attack simulator?!" Please describe this contraption for the uneducated (me).


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 13, 2008)

jinx626 said:


> I thought it would fall under self-defense?? But only if he steps forward with a knife.


When he's dead. You tell the cop he charged at you. He'll tell you "nice shootin' "


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 14, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> A "knife attack simulator?!" Please describe this contraption for the uneducated (me).


 
Sounds like someone came up with a way of demonstrating the 21-foot rule.... in a bit of a complex way.

A Knifer with his weapon out, can easily cover a distance of 21 feet before an LEO can draw and fire at the threat. And by cover, I mean get close enough to the Officer to stab him. This is something that many civilians don't understand. Hell, you can demonstrate it with two guys and a training knife and an unloaded pistol.


----------



## Lightraven (Feb 14, 2008)

The knife attack simulator consists of two paper on cardboard targets in wooden frames mounted on a rolling dolly sitting on a length of railroad track. There is tape marking every 5 foot interval. The dolly is connected to a length of rope and some pulleys. The instructor pulls the rope and the targets approach the two shooters at a sprinting speed. He will have a student run next to the targets before any shooting so everybody can see that the targets are neither faster nor slower than a motivated runner from a dead stop standing in a normal stance.


----------



## revance (Feb 14, 2008)

AndyTiedye said:


> The laws some southern states have are a bit scary in the other direction.
> You can be shot just because someone "feels threatened" by you and it's perfectly legal!



Not true... There is almost always the clause that the fear must be reasonable. You can't just shoot a scary looking dude walking down the street minding his own business because you were scared. 

Also in almost every state "disparity of force" plays a role in determining if it was truly self defense. I'm a small guy, if 2 big guys come at me, they don't need to brandish a weapon for me to use lethal force in self defense. If I was >6' tall and in excellent athletic shape and was approached by a 90yo woman using a walker brandishing a keychain swiss army knife... lethal force would not be justified. The only time you are given a free pass is if someone illegally enters your occupied home or car. Then many "castle doctrine" states protect the victim from all civil and criminal liability. I have no problem with making the assumption that someone breaking into your occupied home or vehicle is a valid threat thus justifying lethal force.

I believe you have fallen victim to anti-gun anti-self-defense propaganda. If you actually read those states lethal force laws you would probably be pleasantly surprised. As a CCP holder I try to read up on as many states self defense laws as possible.


----------



## Tubor (Feb 14, 2008)

What a prime time idiot.


----------



## flash_bang (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm in favor of the use of lethal force if you are in danger and also the Castle rule and whatnot. 

Also, I would really like to give kudos to the lady!

HAGO,
Flash


----------

